# Ferrari 360 Modena



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all!

Here's a 360 that I did during the summer that I thought I'd share with you all! It wasn't in too bad of a condition, just your average swirly monsters and needed a little TLC. I didn't get to take a lot of pictures of the process, because as usual I was pressed for time to get it ready for a Ferrari meet. Here's what I used >>

- Snow foamed with our super, top-secret snow foam that's still under development (hope to finalize it soon!) 
- Washed with Wolf's WS-1N shampoo @ 1:500
- Clayed with Wolf's fine clay and Wolf's WC-1L "Pink Slip" clay lube
- Wheels were cleaned with Wolf's WF-1NT nano wheel cleaner, later followed by Wolf's Nano Rim Sealant
- Polished with Wolf's WP-3N medium polish and a polishing pad
- Finished and jeweled with Wolf's WP-1N "The Jeweler" 
- Tires dressed with Wolf's WO-1N tire and trim dressing
- Leather cleaned with Wolf's WT-1N interior APC then dressed with WL-1N leather conditioner
- LSP Swissvax Concorso (love this stuff!!)

Enjoy the pics!





































Some sun pics before LSP






















































































































Thanks for reading and to all the Playboy subscribers, thanks for "reading"!

- Jesse


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

What a lovely car :argie: Looks good as always in the finished shots Jesse :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent job as usual Jesse :thumb:
Those Wolf Chemicals Polishers sound interesting and the results speak for themselves !

Regards Mario


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great turnaround!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

great job:thumb:


----------

